# How to setup PPTP connection to Modem?



## scott2500uk (Mar 27, 2010)

Hello All,

I'd like to firstly state that this is the first time dealing with FreeBSD and dont know a great deal about it.

My current setup is that I have a modem connected to my ADSL. The ADSL requires a PPPoA connection. So unfortunately I cannot connect directly to FreeBSD and do a simple PPPoE connection. What I have is the modem to bridge PPPoA to PPTP.

Now this bridge is setup and running nicely and has been tested from a windows machine.

I dont want a windows machine to be connected but want a FreeBSD machine.

Ive searched and searched and cannot find anywhere a decent from start howto on how to make a PPTP connection to my modem. Its the most basic of connections really. All that needs to happen is connect to the host (192.168.1.254) and send a username and password. And there is no encryption at all.

How do achieve a PPTP connection to my modem with FreeBSD?

Kind Regards

Scott Cariss


----------



## sniper007 (Mar 27, 2010)

try mpd5


----------



## scott2500uk (Mar 27, 2010)

Still cant find anything that tells me how to install such thing...

The closest I got to some setup instructions was to "cd /usr/ports/net/mpd5/" and then make. But that assumes that the files are there and ready to be installed? How do I get them there?

Also there is no "ports" folder? should there be?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 27, 2010)

Get acquainted with The Handbook real soon (in this case: chapter 4), or you'll be in here every five minutes.


----------



## Zare (Mar 27, 2010)

Also, there are no folders in FreeBSD hier.

Man, do i hate when fancy GUIs twist terminology.


----------

